# Free Bus Travel



## StephenM (Sep 3, 2011)

Just had a call froma friend thanking me for his birthday card. He hit the big "60" yesterday. He said that because of increasing costs he had thought of giving up his car and hiring one when needed. His assumptions were based on getting free bus travel at 60. However when he applied for his pass he found that he could not get one till next May as the entitlement age is increasing as the months pass. His son who was with him queried his entitlement date and was told it will be his 68th birthday. When did prime minister cameroon sneak this in? This could affect many older diabetics who for cost or health reasons decide to give up driving.


----------



## cherrypie (Sep 3, 2011)

This from the Govt. website.
http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelAndTransport/Publictransport/BusAndCoachTravel/DG_10036264

I have a free bus pass and most bus drivers are happy to give you your ticket when you present it.  There are a minority who complain and say things like, "Not another one not paying", "You don't look poor" and similar.  I have worked all my life and paid taxes and either I am entitled to it or not, it has nothing to do with any bus driver.


----------



## aymes (Sep 3, 2011)

StephenM said:


> When did prime minister cameroon sneak this in?



Can't blame Cameron for this one, the changes were announced in 2009 and started to come into effect in April 2010 alongside the new pension age legislation which came into effect at the same time.


----------



## margie (Sep 3, 2011)

From the link cherrypie posted you are elligible for a pass if the DVLA has found you unfit to drive and revoked or refused a renewal.


----------



## gail1 (Sep 3, 2011)

i have a free bus pass and im 45. I got mine on disability grounds as im not allowed a driving license due to the fact i have had episodes of psychosis. if your friend has to give up driving (gp advises him not to/dvla removes his license) then he can get a pass earlier. This is effecting a lot of people. But on the other hand this scheme is costing millions to run and with all the cuts being imposed it was one of the easy one to change.
Cherrypie i to have had comments like this but from other older people on bus, just because my disability is not visible it does not mean its not there


----------



## David H (Sep 3, 2011)

margie said:


> From the link cherrypie posted you are elligible for a pass if the DVLA has found you unfit to drive and revoked or refused a renewal.



Don't know what the situation is over there (meaning the UK)

In Ireland Diabetes type 1 for travel cards is considered a disability, get your doctor to supply a letter saying because of Type 1 and a tendency to Hypo he will not sanction you as fit to drive and under the circumstances he feels you qualify for a travel permit for public transport.

David


----------



## cherrypie (Sep 3, 2011)

gail1 said:


> i have a free bus pass and im 45. I got mine on disability grounds as im not allowed a driving license due to the fact i have had episodes of psychosis. if your friend has to give up driving (gp advises him not to/dvla removes his license) then he can get a pass earlier. This is effecting a lot of people. But on the other hand this scheme is costing millions to run and with all the cuts being imposed it was one of the easy one to change.
> Cherrypie i to have had comments like this but from other older people on bus, just because my disability is not visible it does not mean its not there



Hi Gail,

There are nasty people out there of all ages.  Shows what narrow lives they live when they make comments like that to you.  They need to get a life and mind their own business instead of everyone else's.


----------



## gail1 (Sep 3, 2011)

cherrypie said:


> Hi Gail,
> 
> There are nasty people out there of all ages.  Shows what narrow lives they live when they make comments like that to you.  They need to get a life and mind their own business instead of everyone else's.



Think the worse one was the other week some woman said to me do you get your free pass because of your weight


----------



## Catwoman76 (Sep 3, 2011)

StephenM said:


> Just had a call froma friend thanking me for his birthday card. He hit the big "60" yesterday. He said that because of increasing costs he had thought of giving up his car and hiring one when needed. His assumptions were based on getting free bus travel at 60. However when he applied for his pass he found that he could not get one till next May as the entitlement age is increasing as the months pass. His son who was with him queried his entitlement date and was told it will be his 68th birthday. When did prime minister cameroon sneak this in? This could affect many older diabetics who for cost or health reasons decide to give up driving.



Brightontez and myself were having this conversation in Brighton.  I haven't done anything about it yet, not sure what to do, I have had help for severe hypo's, especially since the Carb Counting course a year ago, and Tia and A helped me this week, not good, but they were marvellous  Sheena


----------



## Jennywren (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a freedom pass , on the grounds i have hypo unawareness and can not drive


----------



## Tezzz (Sep 3, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Brightontez and myself were having this conversation in Brighton.  I haven't done anything about it yet, not sure what to do, I have had help for severe hypo's, especially since the Carb Counting course a year ago, and Tia and A helped me this week, not good, but they were marvellous  Sheena



I sent you the info in a PM Sheena!!!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Sep 3, 2011)

brightontez said:


> I sent you the info in a PM Sheena!!!



Yes Tez I got it, thank you so much for the information.  Sheena


----------

